# Wanted to share :)



## EllaAndLyla

Lyla blowing raspberries :) well...learning to anyway

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yD3Ro5XvNcM&feature=youtu.be 

:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## x__amour

Sooo cute! :D


----------



## AirForceWife7

Gawwww Lyla :D x


----------



## annawrigley

Shes so cute, and your voice is cracking me up :rofl: Soz


----------



## EllaAndLyla

:haha: why anna why!?


----------



## Bexxx

Cute!
Love your accent :D


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I don't sound that weird IRL! It's my baby voice :)


----------



## annawrigley

The Cockneyness :haha: Idk its funny/awesome


----------



## KiansMummy

Awww how cute xx


----------



## KiansMummy

And I love your accent lol x


----------



## Melibu90

Thats so cute :flower:


----------

